# Machine virtuelle Windows 10 inutilisable



## pasdidee42402 (27 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai mon mac depuis 3 semaines mais je n'arrive toujours pas à corriger mon problème. J'ai regardé un bon nombre de posts sur différents forums mais aucun ne corrige mon problème, j'ai tenté une réinstallation de VirtualBox, une réinstallation de Windows 10 sur ce dernier, j'ai bien installé le driver du côté de Windows 10 client, une allocation de coeurs et de RAM plutôt énorme pour une machine virtuelle (4 coeurs et 8Go de RAM) mais aucun changement.

Pour expliquer brièvement, Windows lag, dans le sens ou, même en faisant des sélections sur le bureaux, la souris ne suit pas, elle a des micro-freezes. Egalement, si j'ai le malheur de lancer une vidéo en lecture, je peux forcer l'extinction de la machine virtuelle puisque je n'ai que très peu de chance de pouvoir reprendre la main dessus.

Niveau matériel, j'ai un macBook Pro 16" 2019 avec :

- Intel core i7 2,6GHz

- 16Go de RAM

- Intel UHD Graphics 630 1536Mo (intégrée) et AMD Radeon Pro 5300M 4Go (dédiée

J'utilise la dernière version de VirtualBox donc la 6.1.4, comme OS client, Windows 10 auquel j'ai installé toutes les dernières mises à jour mais cela n'a rien changé et, comme OS hôte, macOs Catalina 10.15.4

Egalement, une petite précision, j'ai activé l'accélération 3D (je n'ai pas l'accélération 2D) et ai mis le maximum de GRAM qui est à 256Mo, je trouve ça faible étant donné la carte graphique que j'ai mais c'est ce que je vois sur les vidéos d'autres personnes également donc je ne sais pas si le problème vient de là.

Je vous remercie par avance !


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (28 Mars 2020)

Salut,
Je suis quand même étonné que ça marche si mal sur ton MBP 16"..
C'est bizarre que ça marche moyen sur ton MBP, sur mon mac pro (config' dans ma signature (en bas du post)) j'arrive à lancer sous Catalina Windows 10, 7,  Linux et une machine virtuelle de mac OSX de high sierra en même temps sans aucun ralentissement.
Ça va te faire marrer mais même sur mon vieux MBP 2011 (config' dans ma signature) j'arrive à faire tourner Windows 10 sans ralentissements. config' virtual box en dessous.



Concernant les coeurs de ta machine virtuelle, 2 suffisent pour une utilisation fluide...
Concernant la mémoire vidéo, moi c'est pareil, même avec 8Go de GRAM (sur mon Mac pro) ou 512Mo sur mon MBP, je peut en allouer que 256Mo

Vérifie si tu n'as pas de trucs ouvert en même temps au cas ou.

installe Mac fan Control et regarde si les température sont pas trop élevé, si elle le sont trop, le processeur ralenti la vitesse général de l'ordi pour moins chauffer et refroidir un peu, donc ça peut venir de là, fait une capture d'écran et renvoie nous ça....


----------



## pasdidee42402 (28 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
Après je pense clairement que c'est un problème de rendu parce que niveau gestionnaire des tâches dans windows c'est correct et niveau moniteur d'activités sur mac ça semble impec' également.
Je vous fait parvenir quelques screens, peut être que vous y verrez un problème.






Concernant quelque chose d'ouvert qui prendrais les performances, j'ai essayé en n'ayant absolument rien d'autre et aucune différence et, de toute façon, avec autant de perfs normalement ce n'est pas quelques pages internet, IntelliJ et Discord qui devraient mettre à mal mon mac x)

Pour ce qui est de Mac Fan control, personnellement juste en terme de ressenti je trouve que mon mac chauffe vraiment beaucoup lorsque j'utilise windows 10.
Je te fais parvenir le screen, la j'ai juste windows 10 en fond avec aucune app d'ouvert, 3 coeurs Processeur et 6Go de RAM.


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2020)

Je vais donner mon petit avis, si VirtualBox est gratuit, ce n'est pas un bon logiciel qui de plus n'est pas très convivial. Mieux vaut utiliser des logiciels payants comme Parallels Desktop ou VMware _(que j'utilise)_.


pasdidee42402 a dit:


> Egalement, une petite précision, j'ai activé l'accélération 3D (je n'ai pas l'accélération 2D) et ai mis le maximum de GRAM qui est à 256Mo, je trouve ça faible étant donné la carte graphique que j'ai mais c'est ce que je vois sur les vidéos d'autres personnes également donc je ne sais pas si le problème vient de là.


Il faut que tu comprennes que, quel que soit le logiciel utilisé que ce ne sera que de la virtualisation, jamais, mais jamais, une machine virtuelle ne pourra utiliser, exploiter, la puissance totale d'un Mac. Par défaut, il ne sera possible d'utiliser que la moitié de la mémoire du Mac. Pour le processeur, on peut choisir le nombre de coeurs, pour la carte graphique, une taille en mémoire, mais en fonction de la puissance du Mac utilisé. Donc, un iMac avec écran Retina aura une proposition d'utilisation des capacités Retina.

Pour résumer, dans une machine virtuelle, tout ne sera que de l'émulation en fonction de la puissance du Mac. Pour les températures, il est tout à fait normal que cela s'emballe, c'est le prix à payer pour exploiter la puissance du Mac hôte. Dans Macs Fan Control, ce sont uniquement que les températures de CPU PECI et GPU PECI qu'il faut regarder, car c'est la température moyenne du nombre de coeurs et de l'utilisation de la carte graphique.

Tu veux Windows, ne pas utiliser Assistant Boot Camp, utiliser toute la puissance de ton Mac, alors tu as cette alternative... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/


----------



## pasdidee42402 (28 Mars 2020)

Oui, je sais que l'on ne peut gérer l'allocation que selon ses propres composants réels en considérant l'utilisation qu'en fait déjà le système hôte, c'est juste que les 256Mo alors que j'ai 1536Mo + 4Go de GRAM me semblaient extrêmement faibles mais c'est normal sur mac apparemment donc le soucis ne vient pas de là.

Je ne veux absolument pas utiliser toute la puissance de mon Mac, je veux simplement une machine virtuelle utilisable, malgré beaucoup de personnes ayant le même problème que moi sur internet, la grande majorité y parvient donc il doit bien y avoir une solution.
Je ne veux pas 16Go de RAM et 6 coeurs sur mon Windows, je m'en fiche de ce qui est alloué, je ne veux pas jouer dessus, je veux simplement que ce soit utilisable pour de simples logiciels présents seulement sur Winsows (MSProject entre autres) donc 2 coeurs et 4Go de Ram suffisent comme me l'a précisé IRONHIDE49.

Maintenant, il doit y avoir un problème de rendu quelque part puisque comme l'indique le gestionnaire de tâche, rien ne sature et pourtant, j'ai des gros freezes et une souris qui saccade dans ses déplacements par moments.


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2020)

pasdidee42402 a dit:


> Je ne veux absolument pas utiliser toute la puissance de mon Mac


Dans une machine virtuelle, c'est impossible et je maintiens que VirtualBox n'est pas un bon logiciel. Oui, il est gratuit, mais ce n'est pas sans raison, il ne pourra jamais être aussi performant que le sont Parallels Desktop ou VMware.


pasdidee42402 a dit:


> Je ne veux pas 16Go de RAM et 6 coeurs sur mon Windows, je m'en fiche de ce qui est alloué, je ne veux pas jouer dessus, je veux simplement que ce soit utilisable pour de simples logiciels présents seulement sur Winsows (MSProject entre autres) donc 2 coeurs et 4Go de Ram suffisent comme me l'a précisé IRONHIDE49.


Je connais assez bien Windows, le monde des machines virtuelles, si tu restes avec VirtualBox, c'est ton problème, mais tu resteras toujours dans des performances moindres. Et non, 2 coeurs et 4 Go de mémoire ne suffisent pas.

Pour information, je fais de la 3D avec C4D sous macOS, il fut un temps ou j'ai dû utiliser 3DS Max qui ne fonctionne que sous Windows. J'ai tenter le coup avec VMware, avec cet iMac...




...j'ai déclaré 4 coeurs, 12 Go de mémoire _(le maximum possible)_, l'accélération 3D ainsi que la résolution Retina. Alors en modélisation pure, pas de souci, j'ai commencé à ressentir des freezes lors des rendus mais ce n'était pas rédhibitoire. J'ai tenté la même chose avec Parallels desktop, les résultats étaient identiques et le fin du fin avec VirtualBox. Et là, ce fut une horreur à tous les niveaux, ce logiciel peut servir pour de toutes petites applications, mais il ne faudra jamais lui en demander plus. Le bilan pour moi est qu'il faut à la base un Mac puissant. Dans mon vieux MBP de 2010, une machine virtuelle de Windows est infecte, mais zéro souci en exploitant la puissance de ce petit MBP en utilisant cette alternative... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...dans un disque dur dédié en interne.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (28 Mars 2020)

Je pense que le mieux pour toi serai de prendre une solution payante plus performante à la place de virtual box ou d'installer Windows 10 proprement sur ton SSD interne


----------



## pasdidee42402 (28 Mars 2020)

Bon, au cas ou si quelqu'un passe par là et a le même problème, je suis passé sur Parallels Desktop et tout fonctionne impeccablement avec seulement 2 coeurs et 4Go de RAM, c'est extrêmement fluide avec ce que j'en fait.

Après, ce problème est tout de même bizarre puisque je connais deux personnes qui ont un mac, une machine virtuelle sous Windows 10 en utilisant VirtualBox et absolument aucun soucis, c'est très fluide, donc le problème restera sans aucun correctif réel.

Le principal c'est que j'ai une solution, merci à vous deux.


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2020)

pasdidee42402 a dit:


> Après, ce problème est tout de même bizarre puisque je connais deux personnes qui ont un mac, une machine virtuelle sous Windows 10 en utilisant VirtualBox et absolument aucun soucis, c'est très fluide, donc le problème restera sans aucun correctif réel.


Oui, mais à condition que leurs Mac soient strictement identique au tien. Avec certains modèles il est parfois nécessaire d'installer VirtualBox Guest Additions... https://docs.oracle.com/cd/E26217_01/E35193/html/qs-guest-additions.html ...et éventuellement de faire un petit complément... https://docs.oracle.com/cd/E26217_01/E35193/html/qs-vm-preparation.html ...comme quoi VirtualBox n'est pas très convivial.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (29 Mars 2020)

Même sans compter cela, comme je l'ai dit dans mon premier poste, sur des macs qui ont 10 ans ça fonctionne mieux donc bon...


----------

